# Protip: Restart the GUI.



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

So I am going through the growing pains of being an early adopter of the Edge, and I just wanted to put this out there, in case somebody didn't know, you can restart just the GUI instead of rebooting the entire box.

Press in sequence: Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play.

Lately I've been running into weird things like the quick skip to rewind 7 seconds, kinda just stops working. Also sometimes the progress bar is wonky.

I was an early Premiere buyer and it took a while for it's software to really mature. It's worth it though, I love the speed and responsiveness of this Edge.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Are they even issuing bug fixes for the edge? I wanted to buy one but it seems like it's being abandoned? Doesn't make sense with all the increase in OTA tv watching and ATSC 3.0 right around the corner.


----------



## JxxAxxY (Oct 19, 2018)

They haven't issued an update since they fixed the tuner problem back in December.
The major issues with it are....

Sony DV support.
Transferring recordings from another device to the Edge. (Tivo Ted did a background fix for me, however sometimes the recordings didn't 100% transfer, aka partial recordings)
Tivo Lux Remote support is missing. (I love my Lux remote but I can't 100% pair it with the Edge waiting for software update, it did pair with Tivo Mini Vox just fine)
Adding HDR option to either turn off the TV or the menu items. (Can't remember exactly what they are going to do with it. It can get very bright on good tvs to where it is almost too much)
And some App updated they promised to have on the Edge.

I don't think the software updates were abandoned. I just think the fix list is just fairly large and hopefully all the above issues will be fixed in next update as it would cover most of the problems everyone was having.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

thanks for your thoughts. I hope this is done, I want to buy one and I want to still support tivo but they are making it hard.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

JxxAxxY said:


> Tivo Lux Remote support is missing. (I love my Lux remote but I can't 100% pair it with the Edge waiting for software update, it did pair with Tivo Mini Vox just fine)


I bought a Lux remote, and it paired to my first Edge, but after some weeks went by, the pairing was lost, and it would not pair back again. Tivo sent me a replacement Edge, and so far the Lux is staying paired to this one. Still no luck pairing the Slide Pro though.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

philco782 said:


> So I am going through the growing pains of being an early adopter of the Edge, and I just wanted to put this out there, in case somebody didn't know, you can restart just the GUI instead of rebooting the entire box.
> 
> Press in sequence: Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play.
> 
> ...


Entering that sequence will also give you 30 lives.


----------

